# toshiba tv no sound



## sk8goat316 (Nov 3, 2010)

hi my toshiba hd tv has no sound,i've checked all the wires and made sure they were all in the right spots and nothing is on mute,please help.


----------



## csy007 (Dec 8, 2010)

we need more info on tv mate eg what wires scart hd leads hdmi s video


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

@csy007
I think we might need to close this topic.
I doubt that this person will ever reply again. The last time he logged on was 2nd November.
MODz PLZ CLOSE THIS THREAD!


----------

